# Nib "tuning"



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys, what is the best way to "fine tune" a nib size?  I have done one nib with good luck on my Jr. Statesman daily pen, it was originaly a "scratchy nib" so I had swapped the nib out. One day I seriously damaged that nib so I took the old scratchy one and went to town with some old MM. I used the 1600 to rough the nib into shape and then up thru the grits. I also "sharpened" the sides to try to keep the nib more of a fine line.  I really like the way the nib writes and would like to reproduce it on the new nib from the pen I am making to replace it. I would like a fine nib but never had good luck buying new ones, the diffrence was not worth the cost of the nib IMHO. 

Lou, Do you have the small nibs in fine too, or just the standard med.??


----------



## arioux (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

CSUSA now has an extra fine  0.5 mm nib.  don't know if you tried it?

Alfred


----------



## Narwhale (Nov 9, 2007)

Firefyter-emt,
Sounds like it is time to grind your own pen nibs to get what you want.  It is not hard.
If you have the patience and skills to make the pen, you can grind a nib.  Try a search here or google.
Rich S.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Rich. Like I had mentioned, I had been able to fix a scratchy one and in theprocess make it a bit finer, and thinking back, this was done because when I got it smooth it was too wide.  I was just curious about setting one the proper way, I will search into it a bit more.  

Alfred, the CSUSA ones are not a "absolute" when it comes to buying the nib. I have gotten fine nibs from them and CSUSA and did not see enough of a change in line size to really even notice.


----------



## les-smith (Nov 9, 2007)

I asked a question somewhat related to this and I think someone referenced this link:

http://fp.vandebilt.net/html/ngFPNv102.html

It might help, I thought it was a good read.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 9, 2007)

Lee - the small nibs in fine are not available yet.  I can grind one from a medium to a fine for you.  Contact me through the forum email.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 9, 2007)

Lee:  This article might help.

http://www.marcuslink.com/pens/nibs.html


----------



## redfishsc (Nov 10, 2007)

I had an Imperial that was a bit scratchy and didn't flow very well, so I took it to the buffing wheel and buffed the tip with white diamond. After cleaning it well, it writes fantastic. It writes, however, a lot more broad than it origninally did, but I would guess you could buff the sides of the tip a bit to make it more fine.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thats a great article, 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

